# Recommended Builders in the Carcassonne area



## Fazlar (6 mo ago)

Could anyone recommend any reputable builders in the Carcassonne area please


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Based on your previous post, I'm assuming this is the same renovation work you were talking about there. OK, next thing is what type of renovation you're considering. But you can start out by searching online for "rénovation maison carcassonne" or using that same phrase to search on the Pages Jaune site. https://www.pagesjaunes.fr/annuaire/carcassonne-11/renovation-maison
to get you started.

Besides the ads and individual on-line sites for some of the businesses in and around Carcassonne, you may be able to find a few local publications that list "the best renovation companies in Carcassonne" or other information about firms in the area. (All in French, obviously - but use a translation software or Chrome browser to translate if you need to.) Some of the Pages Jaune listings and even some of the Google listings may have reviews and ratings - or you can then search on the names of the specific companies that look "interesting" to see if they are rated elsewhere online. The usual caveats apply to the reviews posted online.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

If you follow this link you will find a list of builders in the area: Builders & Renovation Companies - Languedoc-Roussillon Business Directory - Angloinfo
I have no idea whether any of them are any good as I did not pursue the idea of a buy-to-let there, but it is a starting point.


----------



## Fazlar (6 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> Based on your previous post, I'm assuming this is the same renovation work you were talking about there. OK, next thing is what type of renovation you're considering. But you can start out by searching online for "rénovation maison carcassonne" or using that same phrase to search on the Pages Jaune site. https://www.pagesjaunes.fr/annuaire/carcassonne-11/renovation-maison
> to get you started.
> 
> Besides the ads and individual on-line sites for some of the businesses in and around Carcassonne, you may be able to find a few local publications that list "the best renovation companies in Carcassonne" or other information about firms in the area. (All in French, obviously - but use a translation software or Chrome browser to translate if you need to.) Some of the Pages Jaune listings and even some of the Google listings may have reviews and ratings - or you can then search on the names of the specific companies that look "interesting" to see if they are rated elsewhere online. The usual caveats apply to the reviews posted online.


Thank you


----------



## Fazlar (6 mo ago)

ccm47 said:


> If you follow this link you will find a list of builders in the area: Builders & Renovation Companies - Languedoc-Roussillon Business Directory - Angloinfo
> I have no idea whether any of them are any good as I did not pursue the idea of a buy-to-let there, but it is a starting point.


Thank you


----------

